# No CRT animation for CM7 nightly build 3



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello, i just installed cm7 nightly 3, and found that i could not install the zip that i had used from the crt animation for the first build of cm7 on dx. any help?


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

I think it has to do with the new recovery.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Is it giving you an edify scripting error?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

i dont think its working in general....i saw that he pushed the issue to the github. u gotta remember nightlies are automatically built....so stuff that worked before may be broken now...bet by tonight it'll be fixed


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

Check the original crt update.zip thread. The file was updated to work with the new recovery.

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?432-Cyanogen-CRT-Animation-Mod!!


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> i dont think its working in general....i saw that he pushed the issue to the github. u gotta remember nightlies are automatically built....so stuff that worked before may be broken now...bet by tonight it'll be fixed


it wasnt in cm4dx Webst3r built the .zip to flash a fix and for the "t-cdma"


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

i know but their talking about the nightlies. and i saw on the github that it wasnt working so i figured he would be fixing the reason it wasnt soon


----------

